# What it takes and how to be Excel MVP



## lezawang (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi
Not for me, but I am just curious to know so I can sense what it takes to be MVP. How many hrs they spend each day on excel/vba etc. What was the most difficult things before you became MVP. How long it takes to master excel and/or vba before becoming mvp.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 6, 2019)

Do you mean a Microsoft Excel MVP, or a MrExcel.com MVP?
They are two very different things.

Either one will take you at least a few years of doing lots of Excel.  
A good sign you are making progress towards that goal is that you are answering a lot more questions on this web site than you are asking.
There are some great books out there, especially on VBA.  You can find some at the MrExcel.com store.

Note that you do not need to become an expert at everything in order to become an MVP.  There is some much to Excel, it is virtually impossible to become a master of it all.
But you definitely want to become pretty proficient at VBA (unless you are an amazing formula master, like Aladdin!).


----------



## rlv01 (Jan 6, 2019)

I heard a rumor that it requires the ability to look good in a skin tight suit while wearing a cape. That, and being able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 6, 2019)

> I heard a rumor that it requires the ability to look good in a skin tight suit while wearing a cape.


You got it!
And who looks better in a skin tight suit that a bunch of middle-age computer geeks!


----------



## goesr (May 24, 2019)

Scary though! Yikes....


----------



## Rick Rothstein (May 24, 2019)

rlv01 said:


> I heard a rumor that it requires the ability *to look good in a skin tight suit *while wearing a cape. That, and being able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.


Being both a Microsoft MVP and a MrExcel MVP, I can guarantee that looking good in a skin tight suit is NOT a requirement (the reaction I would get if I were to appear in such an outfit makes me shudder at the thought).


----------

